# Nightmare/Mindgames Theme



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

First off, This is my first post on this forum, but I've been checking it religiously for the past couple of weeks. It seriously is an amazing source for ideas and help for haunts. This is my 4th year doing a walk through haunt. I started and still am in my driveway (about 20' wide and 50' long) in 5th grade using 1 3/4" PCV and 2 canopies. I have expanded the use of PVC and this year want to use 4 canopies. 

Anyway, that wasn't really my question haha. But in years past, the theme wasn't really emphasized and was put on the back burner. This year, I want to put more effort on theming. The over all theme for this year is kind of like a nightmarish theme, and want to call it "Mindgames" or something like that. If you have ever seen the "Delirium" mazes at Knott's Berry Farm Halloween Haunt or other Cedar Fair Haunts, that's where I'm getting the idea/theme. Has anyone used mirrors in their haunts? I know they scare me like no other, but do you think it could work? I either want a room with mirrors and have one or two actors come out, or have a hallway full of mirrors and have an actor come out behind them. Any suggestions for my theme and the mirrors would be amazing. Thanks!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Cool theme idea!

The only thing that comes to mind is the classic two-way mirror trick where an actor or prop is placed in a dark room behind a two-way mirror. As the light comes on in the dark room, the actor/prop seems to magically appear to the patron on the other side of the mirror. The object will "vanish" when the light is turned back off. There are many variations on this trick depending on how complicated you want to make it.

Have fun!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Delerium is a great maze because it plays with the normal, and tweaks it. Scares come from unexpected directions and even hallways and corners don't conform to the norm in terms of angle and shape.

You could look into making your hallways not even right angles or even, if done carefully, have your pathway go subtly go at a shifting incline/decline.

A mirror room could be very trippy, especially if they aren't even (that whole right/wrong angle thing again) and if some of them are false mirrors your actors can work with...but then again, mirrors tend to be a bit spendy...


----------



## saughe (Sep 5, 2012)

*Mirrors*

A less expensive way to make a mirror room or maze might be to use one way mirrored film for windows. You can get it pretty much any home improvement store.


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

These are all great ideas, thanks. I don't think I'm going to be able to do the two way mirror though, I think I would need a hard wall and more room. In the future, that would be a cool scare to have though! The mirror film sounds good, I'll see what I can do with that.


----------

